# Need help with Jbl Gt 102 Series



## Drunkin_Masta (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, here's the deal my friends...

We just moved into a new home like 4mths ago and the owner left two ten Jbl (Gt 102 series) in EXCELLENT condition. I decided to keep them so I won't have to spend money to buy a new pair of subs for the car we will be buying soon. Here are some pics of the box it is in:

http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh122/kmrline/P2110127.jpg
http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh122/kmrline/P2110125.jpg
http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh122/kmrline/P2110124.jpg
http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh122/kmrline/P2110121.jpg
http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh122/kmrline/P2110128.jpg
http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh122/kmrline/P2110130.jpg

So here are my questions.(I don't know music languange too well so go easy) 

1. I know Jbl recommends a box dimension, but what should these two subs be in? 

2. Also, what amp can I use to push these. I was thinking to go all Jbl since the speakers are Jbl, so any recommendations?

3. Should the box be ported or what?

4. Have any of you guys used this speaker before?


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

I have a GT102D. I've also had the GT100's. The latter were a far better speaker. I wasn't impressed at all with either the sound quality or the output. It was in a .75cf sealed box with 100 watts.

Def. go ported if you want any output from these. If it were me though I'd plan on using them with the intention of upgrading.

Here's a link to the O.M.: http://manuals.harman.com/JBL/CAR/Owner's Manual/GT102,GT102D om.pdf


----------



## Drunkin_Masta (Apr 15, 2008)

Don't you call the box I have a bandpass box or something? I've heard I will get more output from the speakers this way...

I didn't build the box, it came with the speakers when I found them. What amp should I use to push them? I prefer to use Jbl....


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

Yep, thats a bandpass. If they came from JBL in that box you're fine. A sub can find a quick death in a BP that's not the right volume for the speaker. Before you go to too much trouble I'd check each speaker independently for proper function. 

Powerwise IIRC you shoudn't need more than around 200w to get decent output from that setup.


----------



## tommyd (Nov 7, 2007)

Well if you prefer JBL i have a gto75.4 that will do about 280watts per channel bridged. 

I would consider building a different box. It would be worth the time effort and extra money.


----------



## Drunkin_Masta (Apr 15, 2008)

I think I will get a ported box built to specs in Summer....

But can you do me a favor and check out the amps on Jbl's site, and tell me which one you think is best to push these two speakers?

Thanks alot cuz....


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/JBL-CS300-1-HIG...ryZ64570QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I think this amp would be as perfect as you could want. I'd be conservative with the gain though. I've used the CS60.4. Good power and nice sound quality and can't beat the price.


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

The 75.4 would work well also, but I'd only use one set of bridged channels on the subs if you use the BP box. You could use the other 2 channels for the fronts.


----------



## Drunkin_Masta (Apr 15, 2008)

So with the cs300, will I have to by two to push the two subs? Sirry if that sounded stupid, but I am not too much into the musice, thus I lack the knowledge....


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

No, you only need one. It's a mono amp. It's only 2 ohm stable. If your subs are 4 ohms each you'd wire them in parallel(positives together and negatives together) or if they're 2 ohms each wire in series (pos. of one sub to neg. of other sub, other pos. and neg. to amp) If you wanted to run at 1 ohm (2-2 ohms wire in parallel) you'd need to look at the GT5-A3001 amp. It's the newer line that replace the CS series and it's 1 ohm stable.


----------



## Drunkin_Masta (Apr 15, 2008)

OOOOoooooo, ok.... I get it man. Thanks a bunch. But do you think I will need a capacitor with that system?


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

There are a lot of differing opinions concerining caps. My stand is that caps are never necessary, but that can be a long and drawn out discussion. Regardless of the reasons, I don't think you would need one anyway. You shouldn't have any sort of excessive current draw with this setup. Just be sure you use at least 8 ga. power and ground wire with that amp.


----------



## Drunkin_Masta (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for the help man... I thought I may not need aswell, just wanted a second opinion. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

NP. Good luck with it. Hope the subs are in good working condition.


----------

